# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hey All, new guy here!

## Eric.Marshall06

I run a lot of call center reports and always seem to run into weird situations, so I'm hoping I can get help as well as give it.

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum

----------

